# Digital Camera May Edition Full Frame Group Test and the winner is.........



## jeffa4444 (Apr 22, 2014)

This month they pitted the Canon 6d, Canon 5d MKIII, Nikon D610, Nikon D800, Nikon Df and Sony Alpha 7R against each other with four main criteria a. Features, b. Image Quality, c. Build / Handling, d. Value. 

Overall winner was the Canon 5d MKIII followed by the Nikon D800 in second place followed by the Canon 6d in third place. They cited the differences between the 5d MKIII and the 6d as AF plus the additional direct access controls & build quality. On IQ they had the pair equal. 

The Nikon D610 came fouth, Nikon Df fifth and the Sony Alpha 7R sixth.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2014)

*Blasphemy!!* Do these testers not comprehend the *paramount importance of dynamic range*? WTF?!? 



Oh, wait…you said they compared _cameras_, not just the sensors in them. How very DRoll.


----------

